# Painting in Croatia



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of an ordinary house in Croatia, we have recently completed. Exterior and interior.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Really like that staircase.

What kind of finish is on those walls?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

HA! That is some awesome painting! REAL clean!  


I have to ask.. was your friend or Homeowner taking a leak in that first pic?! :jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice work. Interesting finish on the walls.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool. Nice staircase.

Did you finish the floor as well?

It's cool to see stuff from other countries.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

nEighter said:


> HA! That is some awesome painting! REAL clean!
> 
> 
> I have to ask.. was your friend or Homeowner taking a leak in that first pic?! :jester:


That what I thought, Looks like he's relieving himself. 
.
NICE JOB, Very clean work.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! So would that be an "average" or "high end" home?
Thanks for posting!:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

No handrail on the stairs. That would NEVER pass inspection here. 

Plus the kids would have handprints on the wall all the way up. 

(Oh....that's right...they do that even with a handrail!)


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks guys.First I must apologize to my poor English.To write on this forum used by the Croatian - English online dictionary.
This is one of the best new little house. Ceilings and walls in the rooms are painted with cheap white dispersion tinted on place. The walls of the stairwell are made in the technique of "tamponato 







Primer is acrylic white. Second coat is 100% acrylic waterproof paint in the desired tone and tampon with leather cloth. The wall is completely smooth and waterproof.
Pictures were taken before installing the staircase railing.
The floor is of solid oak spray with nitro varnish for floors in three layers.
On the first picture I am checking the quality of work the day after. Image was recorded by my wife.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You are a real good soboslikar! Nice work.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You know. I kinda like the exterior color. Good job.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

nEighter said:


> HA! That is some awesome painting! REAL clean!
> 
> 
> I have to ask.. was your friend or Homeowner taking a leak in that first pic?! :jester:


Thats what I thought too, outdoor plumbing.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are some pictures of work we did last year in the Adriatic. In the first picture the walls with no insulation and on the other walls before applying primer.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

One nice thing about homes in all of Europe - none of them is built completely out of wood like here. Fire - no problem, the doors/windows burn down, but your home still stands. hurricane - no (or little) issues. Summer - keeps the cool in. Soundproofing between rooms and floors - 100%.

The only issues are that it's more expensive and longer to build and harder to heat in the winter.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

It is true. In Croatia there are not many houses made entirely of wood. They are mostly of concrete and bricks, only the roof construction of wood. Only rich people make a weekend house of wood. They are more expensive for us because wood is expensive. In the past ten years, began to coat the inside of the mass house plaster plates(drywall). When the walls of wooden houses is easier and faster to prepare for painting. Brick walls require several layers of plaster. Preparation of walls of brick is more expensive than paint.
I admire your work in the United States.:notworthy:When we were on the walls of brick hard to achieve such high quality.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Very good, I like the yellow color also


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

john that is more of an orange to me.. like a orange sorbet. you really see Yellow? Maybe I need to adjust my monitor.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks great, I only wish more of my clients would choose fun colors!


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Looks great!! I wish more of my people would play with color a little bit too. Oh well maybe this year.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

Most of the facade that we have painted the past few years, vivid colors.
There are all kinds. Yellow, ocher, orange, various shades of red, blue, green and gray. 
In Croatia, it has become trendy. Nobody wants the white facade.
When I have time for photography and I will put more pictures of different facades that we painted.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I'd love to see more.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the exterior "style" of the homes! Nice work also!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great looking work. :thumbsup: It is always cool to see what our over seas painting brothers do.


----------



## K.Pav (Jan 18, 2010)

Ej, Super ti je ostalo! Pozdrav iz New York!

2nd Generation Soboslikar! haha


----------



## Dragkov (Aug 9, 2021)

brihtar1170 said:


> Here are a few pictures of an ordinary house in Croatia, we have recently completed. Exterior and interior.


Vidio sam vaše slike na sajtu sviđa mi se vaš posao. Dalibste zainteresovani za posao farbanja fasade na cjeloj fasadi jednospratne kuće (oko 300m2) u blizni Josipdola?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Dragkov said:


> Vidio sam vaše slike na sajtu sviđa mi se vaš posao. Dalibste zainteresovani za posao farbanja fasade na cjeloj fasadi jednospratne kuće (oko 300m2) u blizni Josipdola?


First off, this thread is 11 years old. I'm not sure which language this is, but most members on here are communicating in English. Maybe you could introduce yourself if you would like to be a member of the community. Thanks!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Technogod said:


> Auto translation can be real good future for the forum.AI can recognize the main language ones it sees the foreign.
> Honestly i did not see any other like this forum so easy to use and navigate.The code behind must be crazy complicated but well done.


There was a major overhaul/upgrade last fall which resulted in a lot of changes. It took awhile for most of us to get used to them but overall I’d say the changes were positive.


----------

